# Night hunting predators



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Read an interesting article in NRA hunting mag about using an AR15 at night hunting. I'm aware there a lot of public areas that would prohibit it but was wondering if anyone does this ? ? Here are some ODNR regs ? ?

Game may be taken with longbow, crossbow, or any caliber handgun, rifle, shotgun (10 gauge or smaller), or airgun.
Spotlighting of wild animals from vehicles, including illuminating with headlights, is prohibited. 
Spotlighting is illegal whether hunting implements are carried in the vehicle or not.

Persons hunting, trapping, or pursuing furbearing animals at night must carry a continuous white light visible for at least 1/4 mile. When two or more persons are hunting or trapping together for furbearing animals, only one light is required and may be carried by any member of the party. Persons hunting 
foxes, coyotes, or raccoon with a call from a stationary position may use a single beam light of any color.

Fox, Raccoon, Skunk, Opossum, Weasel: November 10, 2010 January 31, 2011
Crow: Fri. Sat. Sun. Only June 4, 2010 March 13, 2011
Coyote: No closed season for hunting or trapping
Wild boar: No closed season for hunting
Groundhog: Closed during deer gun season only
...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess your question is can you use an ar15 to hunt coyote at night. Yes.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Generally If i hunt predators at night I use a shotgun with #4 buck. inside 55-60 yards its generally bad for the yotes. winter like now, i can see where a longer range firearm could be handy. It is legal, even on most public land. No rifles, rimfire or otherwise are allowed on West Branch. One of the few public spots around here with those rules.


----------

